
Show HN: Draw characters to help computers read human handwriting - machinelearnt
http://shaper.amees.me/
======
singhrac
Is this even useful? Handwriting is a well studied problem with good
solutions, and we have lots of data (MNIST, etc.)

Can someone explain why we need humans to create new, unreliably labeled
datasets?

~~~
pnt12
I agree, an 'about' page or similar would be nice.

------
mkl
Who gets the data? You alone? I.e. what is the incentive to use this?

------
sakopov
Doesn't seem to work. Getting javascript errors on Chrome 46.0.2.

Update: works fine in chrome's device emulator. Didn't realize this was only
for mobile devices, but it makes sense.

------
ColinWright

        Sorry. We only accept drawings
        made with a touch-screen device
    

So ... I'm using a touch-screen device. Why am I getting this message?

------
Amorymeltzer
Neat idea! Two questions:

\- Do you verify inputs to ensure they are at least reasonably valid and not
trolling? \- I'm getting a lot of numbers and certain letters, are you
specifically trying to get the problem cases solved? If so, good idea - but
how does it do right now?

------
pnt12
Wouldn't complete words be more useful? People probably change the way they
write certain letters based on the adjacent letters.

